# Bear Trap Canyon beta



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Ran it two weekends ago with a fellow buzzard, same basic flows. Fishing was great, Whitehorse and Greenwave were pretty straightforward kitchen sink was pretty boney, but straightforward (thanks to Sembob's new entry line recommendation). We were each running 15' SB'ers and had no major issues aside from dropping an oar above Herb's Rock. 

If you haven't run it before Kitchen Sink is pretty daunting at the scout, I hadn't run it in a dozen years and had forgotten how much it drops! I don't mind saying my heart was pounding, especially when I lost my oar, but a quick recovery, pirouette and a hard push and the rest went smoothly.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Shuttle is 45 min one way on a dirt road for about 1/2 of it. Bring some beer for the float out. Square up on the hits in Kitchen and you should be fine. Wear your floatation. Scout kitchen on the right. It has a small beach and a trail.


----------



## Chris Bilbrey (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks. Where in the run is kitchen sink? Early, mid, towards end? Chao.



Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Midway. There's some warm up rapids, a long CL III (whitehorse) a bit of CL II then the wall on river left drops to stream level in the tightest part of the canyon creating kitchen sink. Shortly after kitchen is green wave and all easy CL II for 3-4 mi.


----------



## sbarker (May 2, 2008)

Watch out for herbs!,,, 
Strong pull to the left in front of herbs rock sets you up for a good line down the middle. Great fall run.. Bring the fly rod


----------



## MountainMedic (Apr 24, 2010)

Only way I can describe the sink is that it runs different than it reads. 
Solid class III rower? You'll be fine. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Chris Bilbrey (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks again for the input. Ran it yesterday...no issues, good lines, and beautiful weather! The sink does run different in actuality then you think when scouting, but all good. Chao.


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------

